# إسطوانات نسائية مشروخة .!!



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2016)

إسطوانات نسائية مشروخة .!!
* إلا عمرك ما جبت لي وردة 
* انت مابقتش بتحبني زي الأول
*انا زمان اتقدملي رائد فضاء ورجل اعمال ورئيس جمهورية ورفضتهم عشانك !
* انت دمك خفيف برا البيت لكن هنا مش طايق نفسك :3
* يا ريتني ما اتجوزت 3
* بعد ما تركب السيارة
مين كان راكب جنبك هنا ! :O
* مابتقدرنيش =D
مابتحسنيش
مابتودنيش
* انا بس مش عايزة اتكلم بعد ساعة متواصلة كلام :v
* خمس دقايق واكون جاهزه حالا مش هتأخر O
* بقالك ساعتين مكلمتنيش هو انا علي طول اصلا مش فدماغك :'(


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يوليو 2016)

سلام المسيح
ربنا يسترها عليك من الستات.


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2016)

pastor-mohammed قال:


> سلام المسيح
> ربنا يسترها عليك من الستات.



هههههههههههههههه آمين
نورت الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (7 يوليو 2016)

لا ده فراغ خنقه
اسطوانه لازم تتكسر هههههه
شكراااااااااااا ابو تربو​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2016)

candy shop قال:


> لا ده فراغ خنقه
> اسطوانه لازم تتكسر هههههه
> شكراااااااااااا ابو تربو​



هههههههههههههه

نوتى البوست يا أمى الغالية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2018)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب مفيش اسطوانه مشروخه للرجال هههههههههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (19 يونيو 2018)

*معلش .... ممكن يا استاذنا تضيف :

انا اتقدملي 2 طيارين و7 وكلاء نيابه و3 قضاه و3 ظباط شرطه وقائد مدرعه و2 دكاتره  واتعميت في عنيا وختك انت​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2018)

kawasaki قال:


> *معلش .... ممكن يا استاذنا تضيف :
> 
> انا اتقدملي 2 طيارين و7 وكلاء نيابه و3 قضاه و3 ظباط شرطه وقائد مدرعه و2 دكاتره  واتعميت في عنيا وختك انت​
> 
> *


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ايوا هى اتعميت فى عنيا و اتشكيت فى قلبى و اخدتك انت دى ههههههههههههههههههه
يابنى دا قمه الحب هههههه يعنى عايزا تقول انه اعلى  و اغلى و احسن عندها 
 من كل المراتب دى 
انتو مش فاهمين


----------

